# Pelican Water Technologies - Water Softener?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Has anyone dealt with these systems? I've spent about 5 minutes on their website looking around and it sounds decent. I have a customer that's had one for a few years and LOVES it. They had a Culligan rental before so they do know what soft water is and she mentioned it's a little different but the water is great. Soap doesn't react the same way as it does with true soft water so there's still some soap scum but dishes come clean and she says she has no need for an R.O. system. Hers is a 2 tank system with one NaturSoft tank and one Carbon tank. I have a lot of customers that have certain concerns with traditional water softeners (sodium, water waste, installation complications, local codes, etc.) so I like to learn all I can about any alternative. These don't seem like a scam but I need to know where they fall short compared to a traditional ion-exchange system. 

I do know about water softeners and how they work. I install Fleck 5600 econominers 90% of the time but am pretty familiar with Autotrol and some of the other Fleck heads. I'm thinking about switching to Clack heads as they seem pretty nice but I need something to offer the customer that doesn't want an ion-exchange system.

http://www.pelicanwatertechnologies.com/index.php









Paul


----------



## Tankless (Jun 12, 2008)

http://www.pelicanwatertechnologies.com/natursoft_howitworks.php

Larry, the president of American Water Products told me not long ago when I was asking the same questions to him, for the same reasons as you are was this:

If there wqas a salt free way of softening water, I'd be selling it. It just isn't there yet and Pentair, 3M and a few other very big companies have spent 10's of millions in R&D to figure this out. He also told me he would never sell the systems unless it came from some of these bigger companies. The Pelican water Co...and a thousand others just like them accross the states is selling something that doesn't work well. If you read into what is being presented to you, most will say it removes calcium or components that cause scale. What they do not tell you is how much they remove. This is key because they are not lying to you, they just aren't telling you everything you need to know. 

$.02


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Yeah, I kind of figured that. It's a compromise at best and I didn't think anyone had developed a practical way to remove Ca. and Mg. from water without ion-exchange. She did say it's not exactly like a softener but this customer is very satisfied. I think for her, it was important to have conditioned water more than softened. She can drink the water from any tap and likes the taste now. She was also very Chlorine conscious so this works for that. It's too bad you can't convince companies to give you a sample to test. I tried that with the last "conditioner" that somebody had posted up. Just for kicks, I emailed them and told them I was "very interested" in selling their product but needed to test it at my home to ensure it works as advertised. I never heard back. :whistling2:

I think I'll keep these in mind and offer them (or something similar) to customers that are just plain opposed to softeners. I'll let them know what it is and what it does (and doesn't) and let them decide. I hate offering something to a customer when I don't know how it will function. Kind of like all those guys that are selling tankless heaters with no idea of how to repair them or even explain their function. 






Paul


----------

